# Eterna



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

I've not been in a position to contribute to the forum for a while so hope you enjoy my first acquisition since then, an early 1960s manual wind stainless steel Eterna which arrived today.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice classic watch is that plain and simple with a nice movement.


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Lovely. With the EternaMatic being so famous their manual and bumpers seem to be being overlooked IMHO. Thats a really nice piece, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

That's very nice B)

here's a poor pic of my Eteramatic 3000, it looks like a monochrome pic for some reason :blush2:










john


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for your comments chaps :drinks: Unfortunately,my pictures probably don't do the silvered dial justice, which is almost perfect bar a small dot at the 10 and the daggered hands are a particularly favourite style of mine. The movement is very clean and it appears to have kept excellent time over the last 24 hours.

I like the Eternamatic, but this one caught my eye as I was looking for something appropriate to wear with 'black tie' that was understated and within budget, though I probably paid a little over the odds eventually for this one. The 34 mm diameter may not suit everyone, but for me, I think it will wear perfectly. :thumbsup:


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

congratulations on your purchase, very nice watch, elegant and minimalist.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a couple of Eterna matics which get a fair share of time on the wrist.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Keygold and I like your Eternamatics Grant. I intend adding another Eterna to the collection in due course.


----------

